# Ernie Ball Slinky Cobalt



## Rook (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got this email:











I'm up for giving these a try provided they aren't silly gauges, anybody any thoughts/knowledge?

The Email in webview


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmmm...sounds interesting...now only if I can not go through a pack every other week because of string breakage


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2012)

Isn't cobalt radioactive?


----------



## Underworld (Jan 19, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Isn't cobalt radioactive?


 

That is why they are the most powerfull strings ever made 






Nah seriously idk. I'm Curious.


----------



## Rook (Jan 19, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Isn't cobalt radioactive?



It can be in the same way Carbon can be but if all carbon were radioactive you would be.

I thought it was toxic though hahaha

EDIT: "Cobalt is an essential element for life in minute amounts. The LD50 value for soluble cobalt salts has been estimated to be between 150 and 500 mg/kg. Thus, for a 100 kg person the LD50 would be about 20 grams.[78]
After nickel and chromium, cobalt is a major cause of contact dermatitis.[79] In 1966, the addition of cobalt compounds to stabilize beer foam in Canada led to cardiomyopathy, which came to be known as beer drinker's cardiomyopathy." Weird.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 19, 2012)

i'm interested, it's hard to turn down new strings.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, my guess is that this is a kind of hss, which means that it has around 5-8% cobalt, the rest is just steel. Still impressive, as that kind of steel would normally be used in making cutting tools. The interesting part would be if they are heat treated... If they aren't, then why go through so much trouble and expenses to add cobalt. If they are heat treated then holy shit, I'll need thicker picks (then again, they could be so hard that they would be fragile).

I wonder if D'addario is now going to make a chrome vanadium string, or a tungsten string 

Edit: Or perhaps it's just a regular low alloy with less than 1% cobalt?? Would still be a very significant change... I'd love to try them out.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 19, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Isn't cobalt radioactive?


 
Cobalt is added to many alloys and ceramics to make them tougher. Most (expensive) cutting tools will have a small percentage of cobalt (or Si, W, Ti, Zr) in the mix, from steels to carbides in order to make them last longer.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 19, 2012)

So wait... Petrucci is saying that they're more magnetic and have more pull... Which makes sense, since Cobalt is magnetic indeed. Wouldn't that kill sustain though?  Kinda like putting the pickups closer to the strings.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 19, 2012)

CHRIST all we need next is manganese strings next, WILL NEVER BREAK lol


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't like Petrucci's tone when he first started playing in that video, but I warmed up to it by the end. Morse sounded awesome though - _especially_ those harmonics. I think I will definitely be picking up a set or two when they come out (I didn't see any 7-string packs though  )


----------



## renzoip (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks interesting, the video is cool, but I would have to try a set myself to really know if they are all that; they can't be too expensive, so why not I just hope they release 7 string packs or that at least they release every other single string gauge so that I can use them on my upcoming 8 string.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Now only if D'Addario made some of these


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 19, 2012)

renzoip said:


> Looks interesting, the video is cool, but I would have to try a set myself to really know if they are all that; they can't be too expensive, so why not I just hope they release 7 string packs or that at least they release every other single string gauge so that I can use them on my upcoming 8 string.



They are listed as $10 a pack on Musician's Friend. Not terribly expensive, I would say (especially if they wind up lasting longer).


----------



## renzoip (Jan 19, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> They are listed as $10 a pack on Musician's Friend. Not terribly expensive, I would say (especially if they wind up lasting longer).



That's cool, I'll give them a shot. But I hope they don't sound weird when combined with regular slinky low B/F# strings.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd recommend getting SS frets for these.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 19, 2012)

Wouldn't those strings be less unforgiving? Since more magnetic pull?


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 19, 2012)

I was gonna ask on price and your right, $10 isnt too bad compared to like Elixers and such. If I get double the life well worth it. If I get slightly better tone also worth it. If its a marketing ploy, waste of money!


----------



## bluediamond (Jan 23, 2012)

Louder? Brighter? I think I will like them


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2012)

Interesting strings, if they have a decent life I'll try them out. I love EBs coated strings though. 



Sepultorture said:


> CHRIST all we need next is manganese strings next, WILL NEVER BREAK lol



Strings already don't break as long as you aren't ham fisted


----------



## Quitty (Jan 23, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Interesting strings, if they have a decent life I'll try them out. I love EBs coated strings though.
> 
> 
> 
> Strings already don't break as long as you aren't ham fisted



My fists are so hammed they're almost bacon (my 1527 was strung with a 0.74 for standard tuning), and it's still been, what, 8 years since i've broken a string?.. Even on lower tensions.

Strange, that. What did we use to do that broke all those high E's?..

Anyway, I'm thinking someone at EB is bored, and we need to stop looking for reasons to spend money.
Kinda like the Duncan Silver Zephyr pickups.


----------



## trickae (Jan 23, 2012)

cwhitey2 said:


> Hmmm...sounds interesting...now only if I can not go through a pack every other week because of string breakage


suprised by this - I have 6 guitars with different string gauges, different brands as well - and I only change strings when they go dull - Ive only had strings break 4 or 5 times in 17 years. 

Even 9 gauge strings with rough usage. 

*Is it your technique?* - Then try to lighten your pick attack

*Do you wipe down the strings and neck after playing before you put your guitar away?* Oils and finger gunk accumulate over time and lead to string wear

*Do you properly stretch out the strings* before tunning it up to pitch - and then stretching it out again at pitch and finnally tunning it again? 
If not then do the following.
1. Install new set of strings. If you have a floyd and wish to keep the same tunning go string by string. I would install heavy strings first then lighter ones. 

2. Tune all strings roughly to pitch and stretch them out. This is done by grabing each string at the 5th fret, 7th fret, 9th fret and 12th fret. (i'm pedantic lol) and pulling it upwards away from the fretboard. Give it a good stretch and hold it for about 20 - 30 seconds. 

3. Repeat for all strings

4. By now the tunning would change for all strings. Tune all strings back to pitch this time try to be a bit more accurate with the pitch. 

5. Repeat the stretching again for all strings. 

6. finnally tune up to pitch. 

Finnally, don't keep the guitar near direct sunlight, or rooms that would experiance large temperature differences - such as high heat during the day and coldness during the night. Try to keep the guitars away from outermost rooms and away from windows. 

Keep guitars that aren't in regular use in their cases. 


Sorry for nerding it up but I barely break strings. Even when playing live. 
I play 

Ernie ball - super slinky's (9's)
Ernie ball - skinny top heavy bottoms - 1 in standard tunning, 1 in standard D tunning
Daddario - 10-59, and 9 gauges as well.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 24, 2012)

Emailed them and just got this response.



> Andrew,
> At launch we will not have 7 string sets available but will offer single strings shortly after launch of the sets.
> 
> Let us know if you have any other questions.
> Message: Pertaining to the cobalt alloy strings, will there be seven string sets or at least single strings sold?​



Yes!


----------



## simulclass83 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm definitely trying these out.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm bumping this as I just heard about them (gc email)

Really just wondering if anyone tried them and thoughts.


----------



## Miek (Mar 4, 2012)

Never liked Slinkies, but I guess these might be worth a try if they have something close to my gauges. But I doubt I'd use them regularly if they really are harder than nickel.

edit: looks like they do http://www.ernieball.com/products/electric-strings/4977/cobalt-skinny-top-heavy-bottom-slinky
Guess I'll give them a shot next time I buy strings


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 4, 2012)

As long as they are not coated I might try them. The only thing is I don't know if I want "brighter"


----------



## Rook (Mar 4, 2012)

I still can't find 'em despite EB saying they're out


----------



## edsped (Mar 4, 2012)

They're sold out everywhere online. I was surprised to find a ton in stock at my local Guitar Center a couple days ago, though. I picked up a set of 9s, they're nice. I haven't used regular EBs in so long that I can't really compare them and I've also been using 8s so I can't comment on tension compared to regular EB 9s, but they SEEM to be brighter and punchier. Makes the La Bella .54 I'm using for a low B sound dull and kinda muddy.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, all the GC's probably still have them. The reason I bumped this is because of a GC ad. Had never heard of them.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 4, 2012)

Really need to get someone with two guitars of the same model that knows for certain that both axes have a near identical sound, and then to string one with the cobalts and the other with regular slinkys.

Of coarse when one restrings you're going from a worn set to a brand new set, so I'm betting most who try them will say they're great.


----------



## edsped (Mar 5, 2012)

At any rate they sound and feel better than the coated EBs for me since those would be grimy and dead after only a day.


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm going to give these a go I think. That's probably the worst tone I've heard from JP though.... Not the best marketing technique....


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Mar 5, 2012)

I just picked some up on Saturday (Hybrid Slinky set) and put them on today. To me, they seem a bit louder acoustically than normal electric strings, with more punch to them. Plugged in, the cleans are brighter but as you play with more distortion, they become less noticeable. Honestly, you could probably listen to normal EB's, then these back to back, and not hear that much of a difference. In terms of feel, they're a little bit smoother than normal EB's as well. Take from that what you will; they're not gonna sound incredibly different.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting. That's kinda the "vibe" they are supposed to had.

Of most interest: smoother. I wonder how this translates to string noise. I know, buy your own damn strings


----------



## stuglue (Mar 5, 2012)

what gauges do they come in? do they do an 0.08? i'd like to see if they are less prone to breakage at high tunings (high A above top E)


----------



## Winspear (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm interested, but I'm going to try not reading about them any more haha! I was already going to be paying £16 per set for my 9 string, managed to lower it to £10 with Circle K..these will certainly be over £20 when/if singles in the correct gauges become availabe. I hate wanting things I can't have


----------



## Blynd (Mar 5, 2012)

John Petrucci says they feel buttery under his fingers... I'm all about these strings if they feel "buttery". Nothing like buttering up the ole fingers!


----------



## kostein (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone tried these? I'm really curious about them.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok so i got the chance last week to try these strings out.

I usually HATE EB strings for lots of reasons.

I have had these on for about 5 days and so far so good. I really like the way they feel. But that's my opinion....my other guitarist didn't care for them at all because of how they felt. He said they were sticky 

Tone wise i think they slay.

The true test for me with EB strings is, string breakage. For some reason i feel the strings break way to often. Only time will tell.

Until then I give my semi-approval 



EDIT: guitar used: Carvin DC127


----------



## edsped (Mar 5, 2012)

stuglue said:


> what gauges do they come in? do they do an 0.08? i'd like to see if they are less prone to breakage at high tunings (high A above top E)


They do make an 8 gauge set (8-38) but it looks like they're not gonna be available until the end of this month. I really hope they start selling singles and 7 string sets soon.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 5, 2012)

i bought a set of 10-52's...they were the biggest they had


----------



## xxx128 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ernie ball's would easily be the best strings on the planet if they wouldn't have this nasty little problem. Now they sound nice and the playability is awesome. It's almost as if they play themselves. I like that. Alas they lose brilliance faster than the speed of light. Makes sense if you are Metallica and you get your guitars restrung every day. I am curious to see if these cobalt thingies last any longer. However for 16 euros (thomann) a pop i am not sure if i want to find out


----------



## JMP2203 (Mar 15, 2012)

maybe a stupid question but... 

does that cobalt thing is for the wound strings only? 

and the plain string are the same on regular sets?


----------



## DTay47 (Mar 16, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I'm going to give these a go I think. That's probably the worst tone I've heard from JP though.... Not the best marketing technique....


For some reason I feel like that was just the way it was recorded... I agree though, it is actually really not the best tone at all, it's almost as if the mic is clipping a tiny bit.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 16, 2012)

I have to say i hate ernie balls because of breaking a string every day -_- but im kinda interested. they seem like its an improvement. can you buy singles?


----------



## Rook (Mar 16, 2012)

^you will be able to soon, but I've not seen them available yet.

I can't imagine many people carrying them unless these really take off.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 16, 2012)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I have to say i hate ernie balls because of breaking a string every day -_- but im kinda interested. they seem like its an improvement. can you buy singles?




You should examine your guitar for burrs and such, and second analyze how you are playing. I haven't broken a string in the last 11 years, and I pick with stone and do not pick lightly (well not exclusively, I pick with whatever dynamics is required, which can be very very hard as well as liking stuff like 2 step bends).


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 16, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> You should examine your guitar for burrs and such, and second analyze how you are playing. I haven't broken a string in the last 11 years, and I pick with stone and do not pick lightly (well not exclusively, I pick with whatever dynamics is required, which can be very very hard as well as liking stuff like 2 step bends).


 Well it may have something to do with my tuning choices. I use double dropped tunings alot, mainly c. so my strings are 13-13-17-26-36-52 right now, and they hold pretty good. (but theyre daddarios)


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ lower tuning should make a string more durable, as it is carrying a smaller %'age of its fracture load. 

Where are the strings breaking?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Mar 17, 2012)

i swear by EB never had a problem with breakage...and the cobalts are amazing...ive had a set on my destroyer and my arz400 for alil over 2 weeks and i love them...theyre loud as all hell acoustically and they just sound so clear....totaly worth it imho.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Mar 17, 2012)

I love these string, my only gripe is no availability on single yet so I can use them on my 7's


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought a set of pinks, haven't put them on yet though (going to put them on my 1420)


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 19, 2012)

They seem pretty cool. I was afraid at first they were going to be brighter but they are something different than that.

I'll have to get a couple more sets and try them on my other guitars before giving the nod to regularly spending that dough though.

EDIT, I dunno, they are really starting to do it for me. They feel excellent so far. Hopefully the order I put in for a few more wasn't just "in stock" for one set. I really now want to try them on my other guitars and see if it's just a placebo or if there is something to them.


----------



## CapinCripes (Mar 25, 2012)

i just bought a set today and my jaw dropped... i was skeptical but now i guess i am a believer. they work as advertised so far. don't know about how well they'll stave off corrosion but they sound damn nice.


----------



## Vinchester (Mar 25, 2012)

CapinCripes said:


> i just bought a set today and my jaw dropped... i was skeptical but now i guess i am a believer. they work as advertised so far. don't know about how well they'll stave off corrosion but they sound damn nice.



Interesting. Is the difference more presence? It seems a lot of company's trying to make their strings more and more sparkling bright... I would love to try a set nonetheless.


----------



## CapinCripes (Mar 25, 2012)

Vinchester said:


> Interesting. Is the difference more presence? It seems a lot of company's trying to make their strings more and more sparkling bright... I would love to try a set nonetheless.



they sound a bit brighter and fuller at the same time so... i really don't know how to describe it besides it just sounds good.


----------



## BillNephew (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought a set of 11's for my Squier Showmaster (Basswood body) with a JB in the bridge (more brightness) and these things slay! Mind you, I am playing through a Carvin X100b boosted with a Tubescreamer through a matching Carvin cab with the GT-12 speakers. They add a bit more high end to the sound, but also some low end into the picture as well. My last set of EB's I had on ended with a broken A string, but so far, these are holding up.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just put my second set on my fixed bridge ibby (another one with the edge pro was the first set) and yeah, they are great. Oddest thing for me is that they seem to tune up better. Hard to explain.

Might be because they are a little stiffer than the boomers I was using.


----------



## Augminished (Mar 26, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I just put my second set on my fixed bridge ibby (another one with the edge pro was the first set) and yeah, they are great. Oddest thing for me is that they seem to tune up better. Hard to explain.
> 
> Might be because they are a little stiffer than the boomers I was using.




I noticed the same thing. I put a set on my JP6 about a week and a half ago. They are definitely louder and more pronounced. The only other thing I noticed was they are brighter. Usually, this is about the time the old EB's die on me so we will have to see in a bit. Not sure if they are worth the extra $ yet though...

They also have this grey tint.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 26, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^ lower tuning should make a string more durable, as it is carrying a smaller %'age of its fracture load.
> 
> Where are the strings breaking?


 Its mainly the high 2 strings but the third has broken before. Essentually high e, b, and g


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 26, 2012)

I keep hearing peep say brighter. I'm not noticing this, beefier yes, that is pretty obvious. Now "clearer" could possibly be a deal from my perspective. I feel like the notes stand out a little more, but I'm not perceiving the "brighter" thing. (and I play through cans on my little modest daw setup 99% of the time, but I would think I'd hear that. 

Not doubting, just saying.


----------



## Augminished (Mar 26, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I keep hearing peep say brighter. I'm not noticing this, beefier yes, that is pretty obvious. Now "clearer" could possibly be a deal from my perspective. I feel like the notes stand out a little more, but I'm not perceiving the "brighter" thing. (and I play through cans on my little modest daw setup 99% of the time, but I would think I'd hear that.
> 
> Not doubting, just saying.



You could be right. I think the better word is presence. I'm playing through my Axe II and it sure comes off as having more presence. It could be all of the frequencies are louder and the highs just stand out more to me.


----------



## Rook (Mar 27, 2012)

Nearly bought some of these yesterday but £13?!?! Are these twice the price of your normal strings in the USA too? It's mad!


----------



## ender_ (Mar 27, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Nearly bought some of these yesterday but £13?!?! Are these twice the price of your normal strings in the USA too? It's mad!


 
I bought a few sets of the skinny top/heavy bottom cobalts for $9.00 each on eBay with free shipping. Not bad if you ask me.

I'm really liking these strings so far. I don't know how long they'll last, but like other people have said previously, they sound fuller and have more presence.


----------



## Augminished (Mar 27, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Nearly bought some of these yesterday but £13?!?! Are these twice the price of your normal strings in the USA too? It's mad!



I usually get my Ernie balls for $3 a pack. My dealer could not give me a deal on these so they were close to 4x the price. Still debating if the are worth the exta cash though


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 27, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Nearly bought some of these yesterday but £13?!?! Are these twice the price of your normal strings in the USA too? It's mad!



That's quite a bit more than here, but they are indeed twice the price (normal street) here.


----------



## Rook (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow strings are cheap in the US haha.

I've kinda lost interest in these really. I use D'Addario anyway, and a set the EB don't make at that so its just too many compromises now.

Ah well.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 29, 2012)

The only thing is it's been two weeks on my whammy ibby and they are still going strong. I've played it a bit more too so it's possible for some they will get more mileage. If that is true, then the price becomes relative.


----------



## CDT_R053 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just got these strings today and WOW! They add so much punch and clarity to the sound. I can't wait until they release individual strings for 7's. Going from Elixirs to these almost sounded like when I went from stock pickups to dimarzio d-activators.


----------



## Camer138 (Apr 1, 2012)

i'm intrigued by the great response they're getting.. hopefully after i go through my SIT's they will have these available in singles on juststrings.com

my main concern here that no one is mentioned.. how quickly does to tone start to go dull compared to regular nickel-wound non-coated strings?


----------



## Augminished (Apr 1, 2012)

^ I have had mine on for about two weeks. They are starting to dull a bit I am guessing I can get about another half a week. My nickel Ernie balls die after about a week.


----------



## Camer138 (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks! glad to hear they seem to last a little longer


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sure like mine still. The 1421 is STILL going strong, in tune and screamin'. 

It sends shivers up and down me spine........


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 3, 2012)

An Ernie Ball rep just replied to an inquiry I sent regarding the possibility of 7/8-string Cobalt sets. Here is his reply:

"There are no plans as of yet to make a 7 or 8 string set. These are new strings, so, we want to see what kind of response we get before developing sets we receive a lower demand for. Singles should be available towards the end of April. You should be able to customize your own sets by then."

So, it looks like we'll have singles available in just a few weeks!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 3, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> An Ernie Ball rep just replied to an inquiry I sent regarding the possibility of 7/8-string Cobalt sets. Here is his reply:
> 
> "There are no plans as of yet to make a 7 or 8 string set. These are new strings, so, we want to see what kind of response we get before developing sets we receive a lower demand for. Singles should be available towards the end of April. You should be able to customize your own sets by then."
> 
> So, it looks like we'll have singles available in just a few weeks!


 
So he really didn't say how big the singles would go up to?
I also wonder if they'll offer the singles in all of the smaller stuff as well, like the more oddball sizes of 20w, 30w, 40w ect..
Anyways, I like buying seperate singles better anyways .


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 3, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> So he really didn't say how big the singles would go up to?
> I also wonder if they'll offer the singles in all of the smaller stuff as well, like the more oddball sizes of 20w, 30w, 40w ect..
> Anyways, I like buying seperate singles better anyways .



He didn't, which is why I wrote him back with that very question. I'll repost here with his response


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 3, 2012)

Update...

Reply from Ernie Ball regarding individual string gauges:

"They haven't given us word yet as to what gauges they will keep on the selves. I would try contacting us towards the end of April for more updates."

Oh well, I tried!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 3, 2012)

To the people that have tried them, do they feel any tighter or looser than normal strings of the same gauge?



Webmaestro said:


> An Ernie Ball rep just replied to an inquiry I sent regarding the possibility of 7/8-string Cobalt sets. Here is his reply:
> 
> "There are no plans as of yet to make a 7 or 8 string set. These are new strings, so, we want to see what kind of response we get before developing sets we receive a lower demand for. Singles should be available towards the end of April. You should be able to customize your own sets by then."
> 
> So, it looks like we'll have singles available in just a few weeks!



Fantastic!


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 3, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> To the people that have tried them, do they feel any tighter or looser than normal strings of the same gauge?



Tighter, but not in a bad way. Hard to describe but certainly not looser.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think all pick up a set and try them.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 9, 2012)

I like them! They feel and sound amazing.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 9, 2012)

When I took my guitar in to get the neck polished and a set-up, I had these put on. I love them. Definitely getting a more "presence" than the standards of the same kind (slinky top/heavy bottom). It's not a great difference...but its there. The feel of them is great IMO.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 9, 2012)

I like them a lot, I want my 7 to have them now...


----------



## AcousticMinja (Apr 11, 2012)

They're very nice. I've had a set on my guitar for about 3 weeks and they're all still as bright as they were when I first put them on..
I'd say they're worth the $9.99  lasts about as long as 2 sets of EB strings anyway. 

I'd really like to try a set in a lower tuning. They are, like people, said, bright and have lots of low end. If they do release singles (in heavier gauges) I'd love to make a custom set for maybe A# or something. Might make a muddy-ish sounding guitar a lot more bright.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 11, 2012)

So I put some on the 1421 and it's really dicey. I actually like them less on the hardtail. Stiff, weird, maybe it's just a bad set but like the GHS boomers on that guitar better. 

Still jammin' on the 1420 with the edge pro and my new 1520 with the edge pro though  No need to change yet at all


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't notice them being stiff at all.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> I didn't notice them being stiff at all.



On the hardtail only here. I'm just LOVING them on the two edge pros.

Yeah, I have no clue why they are not jivin' on the hardtail, they are basically the samish ibbys......


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 11, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> On the hardtail only here. I'm just LOVING them on the two edge pros.
> 
> Yeah, I have no clue why they are not jivin' on the hardtail, they are basically the samish ibbys......



Ah I see, I have them only on an original edge'd jem and it feels like butter , I almost want to go with a heavy bottom gauge now. But I'll say again... I want 7 string sets sooooo much!


----------



## Augminished (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried these on bass? 

I talked to a bass player that says he tried them and didn't like them but I want a second opinion.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 11, 2012)

I would imagine they may actually get muddy on a bass but I haven't tried them on my bass at all.


----------



## Augminished (Apr 11, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> I would imagine they may actually get muddy on a bass but I haven't tried them on my bass at all.



He said the opposite in fact 

To much presence, way more punch (not his type of thing) and not much low end.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 11, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Tighter, but not in a bad way. Hard to describe but certainly not looser.





chrisharbin said:


> Stiff, weird, maybe it's just a bad set but like the GHS boomers on that guitar better.



Good signs to me, I love my strings tight as hell! Can't wait till singles are available so I can get a set.



Augminished said:


> He said the opposite in fact
> 
> To much presence, way more punch (not his type of thing) and not much low end.



Sounds like they would be good for lead bass playing, then?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 11, 2012)

^ About the lead bass playing, I could see Sheehan using them haha


----------



## Augminished (Apr 11, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Sounds like they would be good for lead bass playing, then?



I would guess. Also for slapping it would make sense. It seems like they would work well for metal bass players in general. 

I did not try the bass he had them on and this is all assuming he knows what the hell he is talking about


----------



## CDT_R053 (Apr 12, 2012)

AcousticMinja said:


> They're very nice. I've had a set on my guitar for about 3 weeks and they're all still as bright as they were when I first put them on..
> I'd say they're worth the $9.99  lasts about as long as 2 sets of EB strings anyway.
> 
> I'd really like to try a set in a lower tuning. They are, like people, said, bright and have lots of low end. If they do release singles (in heavier gauges) I'd love to make a custom set for maybe A# or something. Might make a muddy-ish sounding guitar a lot more bright.



I've got my PRS SE Custom 24 in Drop A# with the .11-.48 Cobalts and Dimarzio D-activators and it sounds amazing. Compared to my elixirs, the cobalt strings give a lot more clarity and punch for the lower notes. Definitely won't go back to normal strings.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 15, 2012)

I am liking them, waiting to see what the lifespan is like.

They feel very soft, and slinkier than normal strings, but are higher tension than the EB coated (as my floyd rose with putting them on). Enjoying them a lot thus far, very nice sounding strings. A 56 single would be a great release.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 16, 2012)

Brandon Ellis, touring guitarist for Arsis and Sylosis, has posted a DI comparison between the EB Cobalt set and other brands (D'Addario, Elixir, Dean Markley) on Sneap forum.

The DI tracks and playing are of very high quality and you can clearly notice how BAD the Cobalts are. 

From the test, Cobalts have very weird attack, too harsh, lack of low end, while the best are surely D'Addarios and Elixirs, D'Addarios being a tad better with faster attack and somewhat a more "juicy flow".

I don't care about how Cobalts feel good or sound good acoustically, if the recorded sound is not on par, they're not worth it imho.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 16, 2012)

And have you conducted these tests with a sample size greater than 1? Elixirs in my experience are dull strings. Never could bring myself to like the sound they gave. 

As far as DI tracks go, they aren't worth much as you are removing what amps do with that signal. It is not exactly common to use a DI guitar track to be used directly.

I'll probably be doing some recording in the next few weeks at home, so I'll chime in then with any experience on the matter.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 16, 2012)

You can tell a lot from DI's - afterall, it's the raw sound of the instrument which is important. 
Just checked them out, dry, and through my rhythm plugins. Pretty shocked how different strings can sound, actually! I thought the D'addarios sounded best by far - the Markleys and Elixirs were pretty similar but much edgier and less bass. The Cobalts had the least bass of all and just sounded weak to me.
However, it is of course just one test.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's interesting. Anyways, for the record:

They sound/feel really good on my edge pro guitars (especially the 1420) and are kind meh on the premium and I hate them on the hardtail. HATE!

The strings I always really liked are the GHS boomers. So the cobalts with suffice while I still have a couple of sets with the edgepros and then it's boomers on all the others.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 16, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> And have you conducted these tests with a sample size greater than 1? Elixirs in my experience are dull strings. Never could bring myself to like the sound they gave.
> 
> As far as DI tracks go, they aren't worth much as you are removing what amps do with that signal. It is not exactly common to use a DI guitar track to be used directly.
> 
> I'll probably be doing some recording in the next few weeks at home, so I'll chime in then with any experience on the matter.



I should have mentioned I reamped them, otherwise they would have been useless.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 16, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Brandon Ellis, touring guitarist for Arsis and Sylosis, has posted a DI comparison between the EB Cobalt set and other brands (D'Addario, Elixir, Dean Markley) on Sneap forum.
> 
> The DI tracks and playing are of very high quality and you can clearly notice how BAD the Cobalts are.
> 
> ...



Link?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 16, 2012)

Ultimate Metal Forum - View Single Post - Cobalt strings


----------



## mishabasi (Apr 21, 2012)

Just slapped a set of the .011-.048's on my fender telecaster. I usually put D'addario nickel wound .011-.049's on it. I tune in standard for the most part on my 6 strings with some occasional drop d stuff.

The strings... I'm not overly impressed with them. They do have a lot more presence but i'm not seeing the low end like some other people are. They make my ash body telecaster sound more twangy like alder where i like the warm sound i get from the ash body in conjunction with my D'addarios. 

The cleans are nice. It sounds very crisp and glassy but i'm missing the warmth and low end i'm used to. Tried changing the EQ but still didn't do it.

Dirty it does maintain clarity. You can play big chords with complex voicings and still hear every note even through a lot of gain. EVEN on the neck pickup it does not get muddy. This, to me, is the best thing about these strings. But my d'addarios still had hotter harmonics which surprised me.

I don't care for the feel that much either. The wound strings feel kind of abrasive like an acoustic guitar string and the plain strings have an almost brittle feel to them. bending is smooth against the fret , however.

That's what i found for myself about these strings. I have a pack of .010's that i'm going to put on my Carvin when it's due but if i get the same results... back to D'addarios


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 22, 2012)

So far, they are lasting well, and still feel nice, but I think they are brighter than I like overall. We'll have to wait and see I guess, but I didn't need more brightness. Going to try them on my ASAT too, but overall I am thinking I prefer the EB coated ones.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a regular update (yes, I get geeked easily about this kinda stuff)

Put some on the premium and it's nice (though I'm still struggling with this guitar)

However, after going back to GHS boomers on my 1421 it's MUCH better than the cobalts were  I know I've mentioned it more than once, but it's puzzling to me that they are just the shizzle on whammy guitars and not really gettin' it for me on the hardtail


----------



## pushpull7 (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, the 1420 which was the first one I put the cobalts on was picked up for the first time in a week.....after all this time, stays in tune great, plays great......yeah, they last


----------



## Rook (May 15, 2012)

I still haven't brought myself to trying these yet, I'm so put off by EB's gauges these days... And £12 a set is just ridiculous - when EB's are alive they sound great but when they die they really die. I can have a set of D'Addarios on my guitars for months and even when they're as dead as they're ever gonna get they don't feel or sound weird or off.






mishabasi said:


> The strings... I'm not overly impressed with them. They do have a lot more presence but i'm not seeing the low end like some other people are. They make my ash body telecaster sound more twangy like alder where i like the warm sound i get from the ash body in conjunction with my D'addarios.



Its not entirely huge a deal, but Alder is a warmer body wood than Ash, Ash is about as bright as you can get, lol.

Swamp Ash is different altogether.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 16, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky in that my fingers can only handle a standard 9's gauge. I'm also bad in that I tune standard


----------



## Rook (May 16, 2012)

^Why's that bad?


----------



## pushpull7 (May 17, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> ^Why's that bad?



I was just attemptin' to be funny. I'd love to be able to tune alternately. Other than dropping the E to D on the hardtail, I just stick to the basics though.


----------



## master of the human race (May 17, 2012)

looks like a gimmick to me. I won't even bother with trying these out.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 17, 2012)

Maybe ill try these next time i have to change strings on a 6.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 31, 2012)

*Mild Necrobump*

Finally got to try out a set of these (I am normally a Skinny Top/Heavy Bottom EB player so I got the same set in Cobalt) - initial impressions are as such: for my high gain stuff, CRAZY ballsy tone. Chugging away sounds absolutely massive. Really percussive; I found myself drawn to playing really staccato-type rhythms. I noticed a little bit of darkening on the lower strings, but I have yet to try EQing these ones so it could just be the old settings.

When I switched to my clean setting I immediately wasn't feeling it. My old strings were much glassier sounding than the cobalts, but again, I have yet to fiddle around too much with my tone as of yet.

Feel-wise, I definitely noticed that I could bend these guys with the utmost of ease. Really fun to get wild with the soloing. Aside from that, I kinda thought they felt gritty to the touch; guess I was expecting "buttery" after all the artist videos I saw that used the term.

Will I keep using them? First impressions have me leaning that way at the moment, but only time will tell.


----------



## mongey (Aug 26, 2012)

Bringing this back from the dead. Finally got around to trying a beefy cobalt set on my tele with an Apig. Super impressed so far. They sound better across the Board to me. Tight and percussive. Def not hype, it is differenent. Depends if it's different you like I guess. 

Cant comment on how long they last yet but I'll Give a few sets a try and see if I keep liking them for sure.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 26, 2012)

I want a 7 set already haha, I LOVEE them. Vai described it the way I feel in his rig rundown, they feel more like how a guitar should feel in that it sort of gives me more feel/control and a little more bite


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've moved back to GHS boomers (lolz)

I do think they are great at staying in tune and last a LONG time but I get better pinched harmonics with the boomers and the EB's are a little stiffer. Things change (blush)


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention how the cobalts last for ages and don't seem to lose intonation from wear like all the other sets of strings I've used


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 7, 2012)

As an update (if anyone still cares), an EB rep told me recently that they do not currently have plans to offer 7-string sets nor single strings for the Cobalt. Sucks. I finally tried a set of these on my 6, and do really like them.

I think the best we can do is send messages to EB via their customer service form, and let them know there's enough interest out here to make 7-string sets worth their while financially. Of course, they have marketing people who research this stuff, and the bean-counters have probably determined that there isn't currently enough of a market. Maybe some day...

The customer service form does work though. Humans do actually read it (and respond). That's how I got this latest information.


----------



## Rook (Oct 8, 2012)

The way I'm going, unless they start making 80+ gauges (which they won't) I've basically lost interest in these.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 8, 2012)

I was pretty keen for these, as I'd ordered two packs a little while ago, but the damn music store just sent me slinkys. 

I'm still very interested though.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 9, 2012)

I still have a set of these left. I might be keen on doing the latest with a set. It's a really bright guitar (yes, even brighter than the standard RG fare) so for the heck of it.....

Man, time flies. Feels like yesterday I first posted on this thread......


----------



## bob123 (Oct 9, 2012)

cwhitey2 said:


> Now only if D'Addario made some of these



Hmmm.....


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to mention how the cobalts last for ages and don't seem to lose intonation from wear like all the other sets of strings I've used



I know this is an ancient quoting, but there is some truth to this. They lasted a LONG time and I noticed less tuning issues. But I attribute that to being a bit stiffer. That makes sense to me anyways.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> lasted a LONG time, but I attribute that to being a bit stiffer.


 
fixed for use in the new xtenz commercial


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I know this is an ancient quoting, but there is some truth to this. They lasted a LONG time and I noticed less tuning issues. But I attribute that to being a bit stiffer. That makes sense to me anyways.



I don't quite think they are stiffer but they deffinitly hold value. I have a set of 10-52's (Light top/heavy bottom) on a soloist with a floyd and I honestly wanna say that they are GREAT for guitars with a floyd. i also had a set on my RG7321 and that's when i wasn't impressed, but I definitetly love them on my floyd guitars. for me it's almost as if they feel "slinkier" in the lower strings so that i can make those real nice vibratos even though my bottom strings are pretty heavy, and the perfect amount of tension on the higher strings so i'm not bending off the fretboard.

I really like them but only for floyd equiped guitars.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 10, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> fixed for use in the new xtenz commercial



lolz!


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 28, 2012)

And, being completely oblivious to the world, I somehow missed the fact that there are now 7-string sets available. Wahoo!

While they don't have a set that has the exact gauges I would like, they're close enough that I'm willing to try 'em out.

Boy, this was a silent launch, to say the least. If it weren't for ss.org, I'd have no idea these were made available. They're s not at major retailers yet, so you'll have to find them on ebay and such.


----------



## potatohead (Oct 28, 2012)

I read on the EB boards that only the low strings are Cobalts, the high strings are regular plain steels... True?

Oh and singles will be available shortly also.


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 28, 2012)

potatohead said:


> I read on the EB boards that only the low strings are Cobalts, the high strings are regular plain steels... True?



I wouldn't doubt it. The nickle plated and such are the same deal. Nickle wrapped low strings, plain steel high.


----------



## chromaticdeath (Oct 28, 2012)

Just fit these to my 6 in 10-52, very nice, very clear, harmonics and squeels are awesome, now alls i need is for them to make an 8 string set in .080 and ill be happy!!!


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 29, 2012)

I really love these striungs like i said before but now i know i can get singles to satisfy my need of a 56 for my 7th string. this is awesome. I get my 10-52 set AND I get to buy singles to finish it. OH HAPPY DAY!!! 

But.... I really love D'Addarios prosteels..... now I'm torn.


----------



## CM_X5 (Oct 29, 2012)

Something tells me these strings are not gonna be much different, but out of curiosity I'll try a pack next string change.


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 29, 2012)

CM_X5 said:


> Something tells me these strings are not gonna be much different, but out of curiosity I'll try a pack next string change.



Honestly I've had a few pairs of these on a couple of my guitars and i really like them. as much as the prosteels just like i said. But really they just feel like coated strings or steels.

1.Bright like steels
2.less resistance with sliding than steels
3. long lasting like coated strings
4. little decay in brightness from age like steels (at least from my experience)


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just used my last set on the 721 with gravity storms and they are SQQQUUUUUUEEEEEEEEKY! Strange, because they were not on my others.

I don't know how to gauge this stuff anymore


----------



## Khoi (Oct 31, 2012)

I just got my set of 10-62's in for my 7-string

so far.....

I don't really like them.

I don't like that gritty, metallic, "zinc"-y feel to them. They sound okay though, nothing dramatic, but there is a noticeable metallic-y sound to them.


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 31, 2012)

I think they sound best on Stainless Frets. 

I think ima stick with my Pro-steels though. they last long enough.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Khoi said:


> I just got my set of 10-62's in for my 7-string
> 
> so far.....
> 
> ...



Remember, "allegedly", Steve Vai hated them at first too.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 1, 2012)

I hated the feel too but (now I love them) I noticed a pretty good change in my sound but I do have really sensitive ears, trust me 80s power ballads make them cry (blood)


----------



## guitarnoize (Nov 1, 2012)

I recorded a demo using a set of Cobalt Slinky, no comparisons to regular Slinky strings sorry but thought someone might find it useful.


----------



## Khoi (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess I prefer the slick feeling of the Elixirs I don't stray from. I just wish they made a 7-string pack of Elixirs that's thicker than a .56 for the 7th string 

It's all just preference, but I'm not too fond of them. They sound pretty good, just the feel isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Greatoliver (Nov 2, 2012)

Khoi said:


> I guess I prefer the slick feeling of the Elixirs I don't stray from. I just wish they made a 7-string pack of Elixirs that's thicker than a .56 for the 7th string



Just buy a single string plus the 6 string pack? I use 10-46 + 70.

And yeah, gotta agree with the slinky feel of Elixirs


----------

